# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  المنهج النبوي في التعامل مع النساء

## latifa Naf1

لقد أمر الله تعالى بأن يُعاشر النساء بالمعروف فقال جل ذكره: (وعاشروهن بالمعروف)، والمعروف كلمة جامعة لكل فعل وقول وخلق نبيل يقول الحافظ بن كثير رحمه الله في التفسير: أي طيبوا أقوالكم لهن وحسنوا أفعالكم وهيئاتكم بحسب قدرتكم كما تحب ذلك منها فافعل أنت بها مثله كما قال تعالى: ( ولهن مثل الذي عليهن بالمعروف) وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (خيركم خيركم لأهله وأنا خيركم لأهلي)، وكان من أخلاقه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه جميل العشرة دائم البشر يداعب أهله ويتلطف بهم ويوسعهم نفقته ويضاحك نساءه''.

لقد كان عليه الصلاة والسلام القدوة الحسنة لأمته، والنموذج البشري الكامل قال جلّ ذكره: (لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة)، والحديث عن هديه عليه الصلاة والسلام مع النساء حديث طويل متشعب ولا غرو فقد أوضح لأمته: (أنهن شقائق الرجال)، ولعلي أقصر حديثي عن هديه الشريف مع نسائه، أو بعبارة أخرى: كيف عاش عليه الصلاة والسلام زوجا؟ وكيف تعامل مع نسائه؟ وكيف راعى نفسياتهن؟ وماهي وصاياه وإرشاداته للرجال بضرورة رعاية حقهن زوجات، وأمهات لأولادهم؟ وحسبي أن أسوق بعض الأحاديث دون شرح أو تعليق فهي كافية في إيضاح المراد مكتفيا بالإشارة إلى بعض ماتدل عليه تلك الأحاديث الشريفة:

* فقد أوصى بهن خيرا في نصوص كثيرة: منها حديث أبي هريرة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (اللهم إني أحرج حق الضعيفين اليتيم والمرأة)، وحديث أبي ذر عن سمرة بن جندب قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن المرأة خلقت من ضلع فإن أقمتها كسرتها فدارها تعش بها). وعن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أكمل المؤمنين إيمانا أحسنهم خلقا وخياركم خيارهم لنسائهم) وفي لفظ (وألطفهم بأهله).

وعن بهز قال حدثني أبي عن جدي قال قلت يا رسول الله نساؤنا ما نأتي منها و ما ندع؟ قال: حرثك أنى شئت غير أن لا تقبح الوجه ولا تضرب وأطعمها إذا طعمت واكسها إذا اكتسيت ولا تهجرها إلا في بيتها كيف وقد أفضى بعضكم إلى بعض إلا بما حل عليها

* وخوّف ورهّب من تزوج بأكثر من واحدة ثم لم يعدل بينهن: عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (من كان له امرأتان يميل لإحداهما على الأخرى جاء يوم القيامة أحد شقيه مائل).

* وأرشد بفعاله ومقاله إلى أهمية مراعاة ما طبعن عليه من الغيرة: عن أنس قال: (كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند إحدى أمهات المؤمنين فأرسلت أخرى بقصعة فيها طعام فضربت يد الرسول فسقطت القصعة فانكسرت فأخذ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الكسرتين فضم إحداهما إلى الأخرى فجعل يجمع فيها الطعام ويقول غارت أمكم كلوا فأكلوا فأمر حتى جاءت بقصعتها التي في بيتها فدفع القصعة الصحيحة إلى الرسول وترك المكسورة في بيت التي كسرتها)، وعن عائشة قالت: ( افتقدت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات ليلة فظننت أنه ذهب إلى بعض نسائه فتحسست ثم رجعت فإذا هو راكع أو ساجد يقول سبحانك وبحمدك لا إله إلا أنت فقلت بأبي وأمي إنك لفي شأن وإني لفي آخر)، وقالت أيضاً: ( التمست رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأدخلت يدي في شعره فقال قد جاءك شيطانك فقلت أما لك شيطان؟ قال: بلى، ولكن الله أعانني عليه فأسلم).

* وكان وفيا لبعض نسائه غاية الوفاء حتى بعد وفاتهن: فعن عائشة قالت: (ما غرت على امرأة ما غرت على خديجة من كثرة ذكر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لها قالت وتزوجني بعدها بثلاث سنين).

* كما كان عليه الصلاة والسلام يتيح لهن أن ينفذن شيئا من غيرتهن بحيث لا يتجاوزن الحد المشروع، ويضفي على سلوكهن ذلك المرح والابتسامة: فعن أبي سلمة قال: قالت عائشة: ''زارتنا سودة يوما فجلس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيني وبينها إحدى رجليه في حجري والأخرى في حجرها فعملت لها حريرة أو قال خزيرة فقلت كلي فأبت فقلت لتأكلي أو لألطخن وجهك فأبت فأخذت من القصعة شيئا فلطخت به وجهها فرفع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجله من حجرها تستقيد مني فأخذت من القصعة شيئا فلطخت به وجهي ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يضحك فإذا عمر يقول: يا عبد الله بن عمر يا عبد الله بن عمر فقال لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ''قوما فاغسلا وجوهكما فلا أحسب عمر إلا داخلا''.

* بل إنه عليه الصلاة والسلام بيّن لأمته أن اللهو واللعب مع الزوجة مما يثاب عليه الرجل ، بل لا يعد من اللهو أصلا: ففي حديث عطاء بن أبي رباح قال: رأيت جابر بن عبد الله وجابر بن عمير الأنصاريين يرميان فمل أحدهما فجلس فقال الآخر كسلت سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ( كل شيء ليس من ذكر الله فهو لغو ولهو إلا أربعة خصال مشي بين الغرضين وتأديبه فرسه وملاعبته أهله وتعليم السباحة ) .

* وكان يراعي فيهن حالهن والسن التي كان عليها بعضهن: فعن عائشة قالت: (كنت ألعب بالبنات فربما دخل علي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وصواحباتي عندي فإذا رأين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فررن فيقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما أنت وكما أنتن).

* وكان إذا بدر منهن شيء يسوؤه لم يكن يقابله إلا بالحكمة واللطف: فعن أنس بن مالك قال كانت صفية مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر وكان ذلك يومها فأبطت في المسير فاستقبلها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي تبكي وتقول حملتني على بعير بطيء فجعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يمسح بيديه عينيها ويسكتها فأبت إلا بكاء فغضب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتركها فقدمت فأتت عائشة فقالت يومي هذا لك من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إن أنت أرضيتيه عني فعمدت عائشة إلى خمارها وكانت صبغته بورس وزعفران فنضحته بشيء من ماء ثم جاءت حتى قعدت عند رأس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما لك فقالت ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء فعرف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الحديث فرضي عن صفية وانطلق إلى زينب فقال لها إن صفية قد أعيا بها بعيرها فما عليك أن تعطيها بعيرك قالت زينب أتعمد إلى بعيري فتعطيه اليهودية فهاجرها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاثة أشهر فلم يقرب بيتها وعطلت زينب نفسها وعطلت بيتها وعمدت إلى السرير فأسندته إلى مؤخر البيت وأيست أن يأتيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فبينما هي ذات يوم إذا بوجس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فدخل البيت فوضع السرير موضعه فقالت زينب يا رسول الله جاريتي فلانة قد طهرت من حيضتها اليوم هي لك فدخل عليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ورضي عنها).

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------


## عا بدة ربها

بارك الله فيكي

----------

